# Probleme beim Starten von wpa_supplicant

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

Mein hat mein wpa_supplicant irgendwie seltsame Startprobleme.  :Sad: 

Beim Starten gibt er folgenden Fehler aus:

```
raspberry ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Operation not permitted

ctrl_iface exists and seems to be in use - cannot override it

Delete '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlan0' manually if it is not used anymore

Failed to initialize control interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant'.

You may have another wpa_supplicant process already running or the file was

left by an unclean termination of wpa_supplicant in which case you will need

to manually remove this file before starting wpa_supplicant again.

ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Operation not permitted

 *   start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'                                                                                                                                                                     [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

raspberry ~ #
```

Wenn ich, wie oben angegeben ein:

```
rm /var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlan0
```

mache, dann geht es.

Aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass man das jedes Mal von Hand machen muss, oder??

----------

## Max Steel

sieht mehr so aus als ob wpa_supplicant nicht gestoppt wurde...

----------

## 3PO

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> sieht mehr so aus als ob wpa_supplicant nicht gestoppt wurde...

 

Sollte das nicht open-rc, beim Herunterfahren erledigen?

Wenn ich auf der Console "reboot" eingebe, dann habe ich beim Starten o.g. Problem.

----------

## 3PO

Laut Log wurde der Dienst auch beendet:

```
....

rc shutdown logging started at Mon Jul 22 16:09:32 2013

 * Stopping local

 [ ok ]

 * Saving random seed ...

 [ ok ]

 * Deactivating additional swap space ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping distccd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping apache2 ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping sshd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing down interface wlan0

 *   Stopping udhcpc on wlan0 ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Removing addresses

 *     192.168.178.28/24

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...

 [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing down interface eth0

 *   Stopping udhcpc on eth0 ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Removing addresses

 *     192.168.178.26/24

 * Stopping metalog ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing down interface lo

 *   Removing addresses

 * Unmounting loop devices

 * Unmounting filesystems

 *   Unmounting /boot ...

 [ ok ]

 * Deactivating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping udev ...

 [ ok ]

 * Saving the shutdown time ...

 [ ok ]

rc shutdown logging stopped at Mon Jul 22 16:09:47 2013

rc boot logging started at Thu Jan  1 01:00:06 1970

 * Setting the local clock based on last shutdown time ...

 [ ok ]

 * Autoloaded 0 module(s)

 * Checking local filesystems  ...

dosfsck 3.0.16, 01 Mar 2013, FAT32, LFN

/dev/mmcblk0p1: 10 files, 1458/52183 clusters

 [ ok ]

 * Remounting filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Updating /etc/mtab ...

 [ ok ]

 * Activating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting local filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Configuring kernel parameters ...

 [ ok ]

 * Creating user login records ...

 [ ok ]

 * Cleaning /var/run ...

 [ ok ]

 * Wiping /tmp directory ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting hostname to raspberry ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting terminal encoding [UTF-8] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting keyboard mode [UTF-8] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading key mappings [de] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting metalog ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface lo

 *   127.0.0.1/8 ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     127.0.0.0/8 via 127.0.0.1 ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting WPA Supplicant Daemon ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Operation not permitted

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   No configuration specified; defaulting to DHCP

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running udhcpc ...

 [ ok ]

 *     received address 192.168.178.26/24

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Operation not permitted

ctrl_iface exists and seems to be in use - cannot override it

Delete '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlan0' manually if it is not used anymore

Failed to initialize control interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant'.

You may have another wpa_supplicant process already running or the file was

left by an unclean termination of wpa_supplicant in which case you will need

to manually remove this file before starting wpa_supplicant again.

ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Operation not permitted

 *   start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

 * Setting clock via the NTP client 'ntpdate' ...

 [ ok ]

 * Activating additional swap space ...

 [ ok ]

 * setting up tmpfiles.d entries ...

 [ ok ]

 * Initializing random number generator ...

 [ ok ]

rc boot logging stopped at Mon Jul 22 16:10:31 2013

rc default logging started at Mon Jul 22 16:10:31 2013

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Operation not permitted

ctrl_iface exists and seems to be in use - cannot override it

Delete '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlan0' manually if it is not used anymore

Failed to initialize control interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant'.

You may have another wpa_supplicant process already running or the file was

left by an unclean termination of wpa_supplicant in which case you will need

to manually remove this file before starting wpa_supplicant again.

ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Operation not permitted

 *   start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

 * Starting sshd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting apache2 ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting distccd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting local

 [ ok ]

rc default logging stopped at Mon Jul 22 16:10:52 2013

```

----------

## Max Steel

achso es geht um einen PC-Neustart.... sorry.

auf was ist dein ctrl_interface in der wpa_supplicant.conf eingestellt?

----------

## 3PO

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="FOO"

        psk="fooooooooooooooooo"

        priority=5

}

```

Mehr steht in meiner wpa_supplicant.conf  nicht drin.

----------

